#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Formatting tel numbers

## Bobjonson

I have a field containing 18000 telephone numbers stored as text eg 01234567890 I want to insert a space between the 4 & 5 and store the result as a number or general

----------


## TMS

Custom Format: "00000 000000" without the quotes (")

Regards

----------

